#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Ανεμοπίεση σε κυλινδρική επιφάνεια κατά DIN 1055-4

## Pappos

Μια photo από την τελευταία μελέτη (μελέτη ανεμοπίεσης).
Εννοείται υπάρχει και η αναλυτική μελέτη με το χέρι με τον DIN 1055-4.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170125/n74nznmh.png

----------


## Pappos

Kαι εδώ το σχετικό απόσπασμα από τον DIN 1055-4 για φορτία σε κυλίνρδους.
Προσέξτε ότι η ανάλυση που έγινε δίνει ακριβώς τις ίδιες ανεμοπιέσεις στις άκρες του κυλίνρου, δηλαδή αρνητικές.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/170125/3m4zgx9u.jpg

----------

